# Carbon Filter



## DLtoker

Well, the time has come for me to build a Carbon Scrubber.  (I know there are directions like this all over the web but I figured it wouldn't hurt to see it here too.)  There is no way was I going to spend a few hundred bucks on one of these one time use filters.  I made this for about $60 including the Activated Carbon.  So, here I have a filter... I guess a canister system that can be emptied and refilled with new activated carbon.  Finding the parts was the hardest part in the project.  One reason for this was lack of a complete understanding of the task at hand.  And secondly, Home Depot doesn't carry all the parts, Lowes does.  

So I built myself an 8" in diameter filter.  This is what I needed...
1. 8"-6" Reducer
2. 8" end cap
3. 6" end cap
4. (2) 6" hose clamps
5. (4) 4" hose clamps (couldn't find 8")
6. 6" Duct Collar
7. 2 pairs of the largest panty hose you can find
8. Chicken wire fencing (I used 1/4")
9. Zip ties
10. Tin snips
11. Flat head screw driver

If you have any question as to what one of those pieces are just google search it...

So, I first started off with the chicken wire and the end cap.  I needed to see how long to make the fencing.  I just wrapped the fencing around the cap and marked where I should trim it.  I left about an inch or so extra just to have some to play with.  I repeated this step with the 8" end cap and fencing.  

*Note.  Be sure to trim off the excess end of the wire so you don't poke yourself.  This will also make it easier while sliding the panty hose on later.

I then used a 6" hose clamp and tightened it down over the fencing and the 6" end cap.  Repeat with the 8" end cap and fencing.

Next piece I worked with was the 6" duct collar.  I just popped it on the opposite end of the duct cap and secured it in place with the second 6" hose clamp.  I then placed secured the pink zip ties along the seam of the chicken wire fencing to just keep it neat.  

Now, fun with panty hose... Not really.  I use two legs (one set) of panty hose on the 6" tube.  It is quite time consuming trying to put on the first layer of panty hose.  There are a lot of little things for them to catch on and risking ripping them so work slowly.  I suggest bunching them up like you do with your socks before putting them on.  But, the second layer goes on quite smoothly and quickly.  I also secure the ends with zip ties.

I then slide the duct collar into the reducer and duct tape it into place.  

I then put the 8" tube on the reducer and secure it with a hose clamp.  Zip ties, again, go all along the seam.   I put the 2 layers of panty hose on next, but due to the large diameter of my filter I used the waist part of them.  Same as the other tube, I secure both ends with zip ties.

The only thing left to do is to pop of the end cap and fill it up with activated carbon.  Pet Smart is far more cheaper than walmart, fyi.  One option is to also use poly fil (I use the innerds of an old pillow my dogs attacked.)  to fill the void between the end cap and the top of the activated carbon.  (Top dress the carbon with poly fil).

If something isn't quite clear please ask.  I started taking pics a little late, but I started to as soon as I decided to make a DIY.  Also, sorry about the quality of the pics.  These were taken on my phone.


----------



## Dizoelio

nice... hows the stench now?


----------



## DLtoker

I have a 250 CFM inline fan and am going to be putting the rest together at some point tonight.  I am going to be venting it outside.  I am very confident this design will work like a charm. :bong:


----------



## Runbyhemp

Nice tutorial DL, will be saving this for further down the road :aok:


----------



## DLtoker

Works like a Dream.  My grow area was getting hot with 1000W of T5's but now she is back down to the low 70s and there is *no* smell outside.  Perfect


----------



## Anarchist_UK

could you make it easier by just making the tube with the chicken wire, clamping it with the reducers and then just stick the activated carbon in?

would that work still?


----------



## DLtoker

I don't understand your question man.  There really aren't any steps that can be skipped.  I guess you can skip using the zip ties, but that's really it...


----------



## Anarchist_UK

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I don't understand your question man.  There really aren't any steps that can be skipped.  I guess you can skip using the zip ties, but that's really it...


i don't get the bit where you use the panty hose


----------



## DLtoker

The panty hose are key in this design.  Without the panty hose, the activated carbon would fall through the chicken wire.  Essentially, there are two cylinders, one inside or the other.  Both cylinders are wrapped with the panty hose.  I should have taken more pictures... The center of this filter is hollow and the outside ring is filled with the carbon.  Get the picture?


----------



## Anarchist_UK

DLtoker said:
			
		

> The panty hose are key in this design.  Without the panty hose, the activated carbon would fall through the chicken wire.  Essentially, there are two cylinders, one inside or the other.  Both cylinders are wrapped with the panty hose.  I should have taken more pictures... The center of this filter is hollow and the outside ring is filled with the carbon.  Get the picture?


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh now i see so you have the outer tube of chicken wire, then on the reducer you have a second tube and you put the carbon in the outer tube, and the panty hose is wrapped and cable tied to each tube?

i've gotta make me one of theses


----------



## DLtoker

Yeah man... It is sweet little set up.


----------



## SSwest

Can anyone post a picture of how they have there fan set up to this design?  I'd like to know how many cfm fan is needed with this to vent out a 4 sq ft room, how my drag is created with that filter?  Will 100 cfm computer fan do the trick?  Lots of questions I know, but I'm only 3 weeks into veg and have an odor issue.  Thanks SS.


----------



## DLtoker

I have an inline fan directly connected to the filter... pulling air through it.  I use a 250 CFM fan... The room was around 600 cubic feet but only 100 cubic feet were used for actually growing in.  I can't remember exactly, but I think they say to use a fan big enough to replace the air in your room every 2 minutes???  Maybe it was 10? 

Anyways for such a small area, a 100 cfm fan should be plenty. :aok:


----------



## SSwest

Yea, I looked up the specs again, its 111.xx cfm.  So hopefully I'll be ok.  Thanks.


----------



## DLtoker

SSwest said:
			
		

> Thanks for the write up, I'm going to tackle this project tomorrow. But I have some confusion; is it the 6" or 8" tube I see with the duct collar? If its the 8" I see how you could connect it to the reducer, but how would you connect the 6" (inner) tube to the reducer? Or vise versa. I'm just confused on how you get the both connected to the reducer with a tight seal to not leak any cabon out. If you can help it'd be great. Thanks SS.



Haha... Man, When I built this thing, that was the most confusing part and I tried to explain it the best I could...  I guess not quite clear enough...  Anyways, if you look at the second to last picture, we are looking at the reducer from the 6" side.  The duct tape you see in the reducer is holding the duct collar in place in side the reducer.  So, on the other side of the reducer, you have both the 6" and 8" places to connect the chicken wire.  Hope that helps a little more man.


----------



## SSwest

That helps a bunch, no I can picture this.  And am I reading it right? you are using 4" and 6" hose clamps for 6" and 8" end clamps?


----------



## DLtoker

Yes, I couldn't find 8" hose clamps anywhere so I just connected two 4" ones to make one 8".


----------



## SFC

I use this same filter coupled with an elicent 4" fan. It is probably the best thing Overgrow.com gave me LOL.  It will last a couple years before you need to change the carbon.  You can get the carbon pretty cheap on ebay. 5 gallons for 35.00 US or so. Thansk for posting that up DLtoker, it is really a must of you are going to grow indoors.


----------



## SSwest

I took the write up and put it to good use.  In lue of an 8" and 6" design, I opted a bit smaller at 6" and 4".  Used a 6" to 5" reducer and the 4" collar fit perfect in it.  Just have to tighten up a few things and she's good to go.  I bought the large can of activated carbon but I still have a good 3" at the top to fill?


----------



## DLtoker

Cool man!  Good to see you used the plans.  3" is quite a bit.  I would go to Walmart and pick up a small container for $3.


----------



## dutchpassion84

I started my flowering light cycle pretty recently and will need to get my exhaust and filtration set up soon.  My area is only 31 cubic ft (half my closet up to a shelf).  I have six still unsexed plants (and of unknown genetics for this first experimental grow) under 2 ft., with two of the most vigorous successfully topped during vegetation.  It is divided by black-and-white poly and has a wooden shelf (covering half the depth by itself) above the hanging rod (which my switchable 400W internally ballasted system hangs from).  I plan on using plywood to cover the rest of the top of this area and put my ventilation through that.  I will keep the poly as the side barrier and plan to cut two round holes at the bottom with short lengths of flexible ducting through them (to keep direct light from escaping) for the passive intake.

I will be making a trip to Home Depot to buy a regular old Suncourt Inductor inline fan (the more affordable straight-through design, not a centrifugal blower) and most of the supplies for one of these carbon scrubbers.  The 4" only has a free-air CFM of 40, so I'll opt for the 6" at 160 free-air CFM (which should obviously be plenty for such a small space).  I'm thinking I'll stick with the 1" layer of carbon outlined in these instructions but also buy a replacement carbon filter made for air cleaners (the fiber type) to wrap around the outside as well.

Also, I was thinking of having the srubber hang into to the space and pulling the air through it.  I've read that it would srub the air more evenly/efficiently using all of the surface area that way.  I'm also thinking the fiber filter would make a nice prefilter and that the fan would remain more free of debris having the air fully filtered before it even reaches the fan.  Also, that keeps the scrubber from being visible from the outside of the "chamber" itself (would still be to the side in the closet regardless), just in case, as this is my only closet in the front room of my apartment (just have a main/bedroom, a kitchen, and a small bathroom).  Of course, I have almost no visitors (and NONE yet that aren't completely cool), and my uncool parents shouldn't be stepping foot in the place anytime before this grow is finished.

So, what do you guys suggest for the length of my 6"x8" scrubber given the specifications of my fan and installation, and do you think it is better to create a vacuum in the filter (**** air through) or blow air into/through the filter?  Regardless, I cannot vent outdoors and will just be exhausting into the top of my closet and have a small fan up on the shelf directing air out of the closet.  I already have caulk and a gun to seal up the few cracks and gaps in my closet and will probably also do an ONA bucket with fan like this: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17337.  Any other suggestions?  I'm on the first floor of a two-story house with a stair entry separating the back wall of my closet from one of the two other apts. downstairs.  The upstairs is a 3-bedroom that those stairs go to but is empty right now (thank goodness).


----------



## Bubby

I suggest you blow air through the scrubber, so you can save some growing room. This would also give you the option of pulling air through your reflector. I'd keep the fan attached directly to the scrubber.

I've never heard of it being more efficient to pull air through. :confused2:

So you're building the two DIY filters? That might be overkill, though maybe you want to cover up the smell of carbon.

I think you might have an issue with heat.. those fans move much less air with filters, and 400w in a small space will get hot fast.


----------



## dutchpassion84

Okay, I'll just stick with one or the other.  BTW, I never was thinking of distancing the fan from the scrubber with ducting in between.

On another note, I examined sex tonight after more research on that.  I got positive male ID on 5 of my 6 plants (ARGH!) and a positive female ID on the other one.  So now I just have one plant in there.  Should I opt for the filled carbon or the cheaper/easier fiber one?


----------



## DLtoker

You should still go with the one that will work best for your grow area as if it were completely full.  Bummer with the males man.  However, next time the odds for females should be on your side! :aok:  IMO, the filled carbon filters are the only way to go... from what I've read anyways.


----------



## JerseyFreshB

I jsut made one of these using this thread... 

Its great, works well too...

Will post pic later...


----------



## DLtoker

Awesome man!  Good to hear it worked for you!!!


----------



## DragonTattooz

This is a great How-To. Thanks!



			
				Bubby said:
			
		

> I've never heard of it being more efficient to pull air through. :confused2:


It's more efficient to pull than push in this scenario because...It's hard to put into words...Think about a cube with holes in two opposing walls; if you try to exchange air by using a "push" configuration, it will tend to cause turbulence as it's trying to equalize the pressure by pushing air out of the passive exhaust. If, on the other hand, you use a "pull" configuration, it will tend to pull fresh air from the passive intake, and smoothly exhaust the hot air through the fan.

Does that make sense?


----------



## DLtoker

Whoa... After enjoying a seriously large spliff with a friend, it makes total sense!  Thank you! :48:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

I took a 5 gallon bucket, cut 4" hole in lid and bottom. took an 8" piece of 4" pvc, drilled it full of 1/4" holes, cut it in 2, capped both ends, glued each over the holes inside lid and bottom...I then filled the bucket with activated carbon pellets(from pet store)...I attached the 4" fan inline for exhaust and directed out of the room with flexible conduit...

this device kept the smell down in my closet grow just fine for 3-4 months and then I just directed the unfiltered exhaust outside the 3rd floor and never worried about again...


----------



## JerseyFreshB

A few days late on the pics... oh well I'm lazy....

I still amazed at how well this works...

Thanks again...


----------



## Chubakkaz

I want to build one, I dont understand the carbon part though, how does the application work? I know it's the key to this, however...


----------



## DLtoker

Although not the most reliable of sources, this gives a run down on activated carbon.  Check it out.  This is what you were questioning correct?


----------



## BudWeederson

when i got mine made, with a fan on top blowing into it, turned it on and black dusty stuff came out. How can i keep this from happening? wash the carbon off or something? any help?
:farm: Bud


----------



## Kupunakane

Have you ever replaced a carbon filter for an aquarium ? Same deal rinse away the dust, or if you don't want it to get wet then run the fan and give the filter a bunch of gentle taps untill you don't see dust any more, or just blow it out outside if you have an air-compressor.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna

Sweet design Bro, you ought to think of marketing that one cause it is simple and easy to make, great instructional.


----------



## DLtoker

Thanks man.  Can't say I came up with it as I'm fairly sure it originated from OverGrow.  But, it does what it's designed to do, and it does it well.


----------



## godtea

How long is the charcol good for in your set up?


----------



## Flyinghigh

Having a filter sounds GOOD and all, BUT yea a But,  It takes up the smelling air out, but what happens when u open the door to check or water ur plants and all the smelly order comes out through the door and into ur room so what do u do??
do use spray or incents that room afterwards!!
I got 3 plants in my bedroom closet and they have a smell, but I don't worry about it because I use those auto spray freashners around the house and my plants are fine with it..
Now my grow room out side I am going to put one in my shop for the smell..


----------



## DLtoker

Well, when I had it setup, I could walk into the grow room and not even smell the plants.  The fan was pulling enough air to cause almost a vacuum effect in the room.  That's really the only way I know how to explain it.  So, just know that my house did not stink whenever I opened the grow room's door.

How long does it last?  Well, I used it for four months and the carbon didn't need to be replaced.  They say that it will last 6 months or more of continuous use.  Activated Carbon is the only way to efficiently "clean" your air.


----------



## BudWeederson

damn, i dont own stupid pet fish, you should edit the original DIY to include rinsing off the charcoal so people don't get nasty black dust all over the place. 
:farm: Bud


----------



## iBlaze

This is friggen excellent, really clean design too. Great job.


----------



## benamucc

Yo DLT!!  One quick q on this...What is the overall length of the filter?  I got all the stuff from Lowes yesterday, but the chicken wire is 24in tall and it just feels kinda long?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Igetmine

24" Tall Carbon filter.

Used your pictures to build it.


----------



## benamucc

I stretched the panty hose over my head before trying to put them on the filter.  It gave me one heck of a headache, and I still needed help with getting them over the top.  Kudos to those that figured out how to do it alone...


----------



## Flyinghigh

benamucc said:
			
		

> I stretched the panty hose over my head before trying to put them on the filter. It gave me one heck of a headache, and I still needed help with getting them over the top. Kudos to those that figured out how to do it alone...


 
 That was u at the store the other week with a panty hose over ur head !:hubba: 
Didn't anyone tell u that u have to put the panty hose on ur leggs not ur head..!! 
Must of been real tight to get a headache !!!


----------



## HydroManiac

Something like this DLtoker??


----------



## DLtoker

Exactly.


----------



## G_48911

Hey,does anybody know where the best place is to install the fan?I did up a little diagram on paint to show you what i mean.i'm gonna be using 2 of these filters with a flexibe tube (one people use to vent their dryers) hooked to the reducer but i'm not sure if i want the fan right at the end of the tubing or if i want it right at the top of the filter but im wondering if since the airs gotta travel all the way through the tube,if i should have two fans going.one pulling the air and one blowing the air into the filter...? lil confused on which way,i'd like to get away with just one fan (since it would use less energy) but will just 1 get the job done? i grow in a  12'x9' room and was planning on building two of these filters. Thanks for any input i can get on this.-G


----------



## kubefuism

benamucc-- I looked at your picture and how you have a seperate chamber for the fan.  That's a great idea that I am going to utilize.  I have some air flow issues with mine.  That should absolutly help with pulling air.


----------



## G_48911

would one of these do the trick?

http://www.businesslights.com/suncourt-inch-inline-duct-fan-wpowercord-p-2073.html

 Does $30 sound about right or would i be better off just getting it at home depot or lowes?-Thanks


----------



## stunzeed

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Works like a Dream. My grow area was getting hot with 1000W of T5's but now she is back down to the low 70s and there is *no* smell outside. Perfect


 


Do you have pics of your T5 grow. ID REALLY like to see. Im thinking on going all T5s for Veg.


Thanks DL

Stunzeed..


----------



## EM455

I have one question ( sorry for my stupidity but i'm a newbie, i'm starting from scratch) after you've finished your carbon filter, where are you supposed to place it in order to make it work properly? 
one last question: if I have my plants in a large closet which is in a closed room with sealed windows would it still smell outside?


----------



## BurninHerb

^ heat rises so your exhaust/filter should be at the top of your closet/setup


----------



## GreenMan74

I've just wrapped up a furnace filter into a cylinder, ducted up the end, sealed it up to the exhaust.  Seems to be working well, though I wouldn't expect it to last 3 months, the carbon layer is thin.  Good $3 filter though!


----------



## DaveTheDingo

Call me stupid but i've seen so much conflicting information on this its untrue.

Is aquarium stuff the same as air type stuff, can either be used? Which is yours?
Different people say different things


----------



## mistisrising

I didn't see anyone else ask this, so... the air will be blowing through the inner "tube", so I want to put the carbon between the two layers, right? And fill it up, or does it need some space to breathe?

Also, how long does the carbon continue to deodorize? will it work for several grows of 100cfm, or several grows of 250cfm. I would imagine the amount of air being circulated through it would cause it to expire quicker, right?

*edit*-I see that it will last four to six months, but at what rate 100cfm or 500?


----------



## DLtoker

Good question... I really never thought the CFM mattered because the activated carbon is being exposed to the air either way.  I really wouldn't stress too much.  Once you start to catch a whiff of skunk, then you know you need to replace the carbon.  I always keep extra on hand for when the day comes.


----------



## mistisrising

What about the pack job? I'm kinda worried that I won't be able to pack it evenly. How do you do it?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

im using the odor neutralizing bucket right now and like it alot,but im using some totally toddler baby stain and odor remover.it definitly takes care of the skunk smell,but the smell of the baby stuff kinda gets me sick after having to smell it for too long.what type of odor does that ona give off? (Thanks)


----------



## DLtoker

"Pack job"?  Don't over think this setup.  Simply pour the carbon into the outer ring that the two cylinders produce and fill it right up...

And pertaining to Ona... It smells like fabric softener.  It's great for a small grow, but once you get serious and want to play a little more with growing, a carbon filter is just about the best way to go.


----------



## djcronos

I have a room where we all hang out and smoke in, and it's a little hot in the room.  Luckily this room was a 1 car garage converted into a room, so it has those little 14x6 square vents around the bottom of the walls.  I purchased a 6" inline fan @ 250cfm, which should replace the air in this room every 8 minutes by my calculations.  I have the fan attached to 6" duct tubing that is then connected to a 6" circular to 14"x6" square metal piece, which connects to the square vent to expel the air outside.  I will be placing this setup closer to the ceiling, and run the ducting down to the square vent at the bottom of the wall.

I'd like to put this DIY carbon filter somewhere in the middle of this setup.  With that said, could I modify these instructions and swap out the end caps with an 8"-6" reducer, and then wrap the middle section with metal sheeting and clamp the sheeting down with clamps?  This way, all air would be passing through the ducting and going outside.

Would this still work efficiently, or would I need to get a more powerful fan?


----------



## zipflip

now anyone who has made one these and put it to use. i need an honest smell report on it as it will determine where i route the exhaust on my upcoming winter grow box design.
  if i have it routed into a room will it totally eliminate smell and viola...stealth?
  or am i gonna have to route it outdoors some how. 
  basically how much of the smell does it eliminate  thruout various stages veg vs flower?


----------



## DLtoker

Mine vents outdoors and there is no smell whatsoever.  I even had one venting indoors, that I bought as part of a kit and it was small and horrible.  I think if you use these guidelines, you will be fine venting it indoors.


----------



## djcronos

DL, I'm interested in hearing more about how you vented it outdoors.  Would you care to indulge that information?

The room I'm using is a special room.  We have a three car garage, and the 1-car portion of the garage was converted into a room.  The wall that is closest to the pseudo garage door has about a 2' gap that was normally used for storage.  In that small area, the wall of the house has one of those ~4"x10" rectangle cutouts that garages normally have on the outside walls.  I want to use that cutout to exhaust the air from the room to the outside of the house.

I've made my carbon filter, 6" exaust fan at the top of the room, connected to a 6" hose (it's the ones people use to exhaust dryers).  Then from there I have the hose hooked up to my carbon filter I made.  I actually did it a bit different.  Instead of using chicken wire on the outside, I opted for 8" sheet that snaps together to form a duct.  Then, instead of the 8" end cap, I used another 8" to 6" reducer so I could vent it outside.  Not ever doing this before, and reading quite a bit on the subject, I felt this would work just as good as the way everyone else does it.  Air is still passing through the activated carbon through the inside 6" tube, through the stockings, through the carbon, and out the other side, which leads outside.

One thing I'm a tad disappointed in is the size.  I think I would have been better off going with an 8" duct fan, as it would extract more air from the room.  It's a fairly large room - 10' x 20' - I use it as my office/chill room and want a carbon filter for when we smoke for respect of the neighbors.  The 6" just doesn't seem like it's cutting it.  In fact, it feels as if there's too much restriction on the end of the exhaust, because when you put your hand over the 6" duct fan that's in the wall, you can feel air pushing through (shouldn't it be pulling all air instead of pushing some back?).  If I add poly-fill to the side of the filter closest to the outside wall, it doesnt' feel like much air gets passed through.

Another issue is the smell.  Since we smoke in this room, the exhaust air that comes out of the filter people have commented that it smells like cat litter.  Is this normal?  I picked up 17lbs of activated carbon on ebay from someone who's posting CLAIMS he's got the best around.  I'd show you the link on ebay in which I got it from, but I haven't made 15 posts yet here, and the forums won't let me link it.  Just search for Activated Carbon and look for one that says in the title "Tons Sold w/o 1 Product Complaint-See Specs/Feedback".

One of the questions floating around my head is, how much air SHOULD be going through?  Should it slowly pass through the activated carbon, or does it really matter?  How much carbon is actually needed in order for it to be effective?  Is more airflow better, or more carbon better?

I included a picture of what my setup looks like.  Right now I took out the Polyfill from the exit exhaust (the entrance part of the filter still has some) and placed some stocking over it.  It's also just pointed into the garage for the time being, until this weekend when I connect it to flow outside.  I was hoping to experiment with eliminating the smell from the garage before I start pumping it out the side of the house, towards the neighbor's house.

Sorry for the long-winded post.  Let me know if anything is unclear


----------



## DLtoker

Well, that was a read!   You are tossing a lot out there, so I will try to tackle it all...

First, you say at the outlet you feel suction rather than air blowing?  That just means the fan needs to be flipped around so it blows rather than sucks.  Right now you are filtering the outside air, not the air inside your garage.

Secondly, I vented straight out a window... Well, not straight out, as I had some nice drapes and stuff covering that actual outlet.  Yours looks great!

How many CFM is your fan?  Sure, you could pull the air through the carbon too fast with a massive fan...  But, with your piping that long and using a inline fan, I doubt you have an issue with oversucking that filter.  Try shortening up the piping and, need be, buying another fan or building an additional setup.

Hope this helps a little, it's been a while since I've really thought about how all this works.  Feel free to ask away. :48:


----------



## djcronos

I'm using a 250cfm fan I bought online for about 40 bucks.  It's positioned the right way, as I feel more air coming out the filter than I do from the fan itself.  It feels like backpressure, as if the air isn't going through the filter fast enough, so it kicks back.

It might be the dryer tubing, as it's 24 feet long and there's lots of slack.  I was also thinking about purchasing another fan and placing it closer to the filter as well, but I'd like to use that as a last resort.

How long is your tubing going from the inline fan to the filter?


----------



## DLtoker

24' for a 250 CFM fan is a lot of extra work for nothing.  My tubing is 2' long as there is no reason for it to be any longer... There has to be something wrong with it somewhere man.  Without looking at it, I really can't offer you any other advice, sorry.


----------



## djcronos

The issue I have is that the inline fan is at the top of the room, about 10 feet up and 6 feet away from the outside house wall.  I need to vent it outside through the 4x10 vent which is located on the lower part of the outside wall.

I'll do some testing and see what i come up with.  Thanks again for all the comments.


----------



## LegendaryGT

Cheapest carbon filter is this fan (or one like it):
http://www.supplierlist.com/photo_images/30538/Box_Fan.jpg
and this carbon filter:
http://www.bionaire.ca/bionairefilter115.html
and some duct tape.

Costs about 20 bucks. Replace the carbon filter every harvest.


----------



## Cannabiscotti

HEY DL--
          I'm curious how much activated carbon it took to fill up that filter you made. I read through the thread but didn't notice it if it was in there. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## DLtoker

Hmm...  As I said in my pm, I'm not too sure as it was a few years ago now.  I bet it was around 3 lbs or so.  Don't be afraid to buy extra as you'll need to swap it out with fresh stuff every few months.


----------



## andy52

pics would help.but if i understand,you need to have the filter lined on the outside of something that can breath.if its a solid oudside,it is not drawing air adequately thru it to filter out odors.jmo


----------



## ray jay

Will any kind of activated carbon work?


----------



## Tyani7505

Well, i'm back into trying to do some growing again, but this time, i'm only looking to grow one plant since its just for personal.

The one built for the original tutorial is used for a room how large? I'm building a box (still undecided on the size...it all depends on the strain I purchase), so I'd assume that there is no need for such a large filter, correct?


----------



## DLtoker

Well, I was using that one for a 10w x 6w x 6h room.  That had 2 mothers and maybe 70 clones that were put into flowering as soon as their root system was developed enough.  You can make one MUCH smaller if you are just looking to clean the air in a closet or something.  

You probably will even want to use smaller piping.  Try making one half the size... With a fan that is half as powerful as well.    GL!


----------



## D.W.FAAMER

does it make the exhaust fan work really hard ? i need something and may try to make one of these. i'll have to push the air through the filter. is that okay?


----------



## DLtoker

Air can go either way through this filter...

The fan working hard?  No, not really.  It just won't move as much air due to the resistance of the filter.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER

the **** i have reeks.man made one of these got fan blowing through the filter.night and day.honest opinion:YOU NEED TO MAKE THIS IF YOU HAVE AN ODOR ORDEAL.i have to run exhaust 24/7 though.smell was seeping out passive intakes when fan was off.just left it on for now to take care of that. will put screen over bottom of intake holes then fill holes up with charcoal.take care of that.mine vents into my basement.


----------



## I EAT WEED

I'm in the process of making a new box and was wondering if I had this right...


top side of the box has fan blowing into the side of the light from the outside...
on the top of the box (outside of the box)a carbon filter and exhaust fan...

or should I make it easier and use a passive intake and have the exhaust fan pull from inside the box to the filter which is outside the box?

it's only 2x3x7


----------



## DLtoker

Passive intake will work fine if you don't have a heat issue... HIDs in cooltubes work wonderfully in conjunction with no fan intake.

However, these plants breath.  The fresher the air and more optimum the conditions, the better they thrive.  I think you will have better luck with an intke at the bottom and the exhaust at the top. :ccc:


----------



## I EAT WEED

What type of fans for them do you think I should use?  In the past I used computer fans, but I think I would like to do something a little nicer and more professional.  Quiet is key.  

I know a small computer fan might be good enough for the intake, but as far as what pushes out through the carbon filter, what is a good size for a 2x3x7 box?


----------



## Lemmongrass

Hint: if you have a passive hood and dont/cant cut into it you can use a coupler sold as a pipe-to-floor vent piece. bend it a bit and tape it up. lotsa turbulence, but it sure gets the air out. 

my hood technically belongs to another man so i gotta do what i gotta do ja.

for my scrubber i use a 3 layer replacement filter. carbon and static. it works well but isnt perfect.


----------



## DLtoker

Pick up an inline fan from Lowes... They aren't the quietest, but for $20, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Lemmongrass

^^^What i use with my ghetto tip.


----------



## I EAT WEED

i'd rather spend extra money on something quiet...still looking though...


----------



## smokeytimes

I used DLTokers write up to make this filter
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39821


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado

So I am about to move and I have a shed, so naturally I see a gold mine waiting to be plundered.
Awesome DIY, I cannot wait to put this to use.
Any ideas on how often the activated carbon needs to be changed in your setup? 
Can you not hear the noisy fan outside you shed?
That is another concern I have.
Either way, thanks for the setup. Good stuff


----------



## smokeytimes

DirtySouthernAfficionado I am just about finished with the grow room. I have a couple bagseeds sprouting now but I still need to get the bulbs , a new hood to finish.

I think I am going to try an Ebb&Flo that I am biulding based off my friends design. 
As far as the noise outside with three $27 6" Inductor brand fans running I cannot hear any fan or see any light leaks under the shed.


----------



## Shockeclipse

I dont know why exactly but I built one of these and my room stinks.  I am not sure if its helping a little or not at all.  Anyone have this problem?


----------



## DonJones

I don't know for sure just what the "duct collar" is.  Is it just a short piece of ducting that slips into the reducer from the 8" side so that the rducer has a 6" end on both sides as well as a 8" outer end on one side?

As to the fan issue, I think maybe you are talking about a heating duct booster fan, correct?  If not you might look into them as they are an inline fan and very reasonable priced.

Another thing to consider is to use window screen instead of chicken wire and if you are using granulated actived charcoal, you shouldn't need to use pany hose.

Also, place your exhaust fan as close to the end of the ducting as possible.

Another suggestion is to use a separate enclosed system for your cooled hoods, that is draw fresh air in from outside the grow area and exhaust it outside of the grow area too.  That goes a long way to wards controling hte heat issue WITHOUT letting the stink out of the grow area.  That means you oder ocntrol system will have to control a lot less of the iar becuase less of it will have stink in it to control.

Don Jones


----------



## savage954

do i put the carbon in the inner 6" tube or the outer 8" where do i put the pillow poly


----------



## smokeytimes

Shockeclipse, I have not had any smells inside or outside of my shed , but before I put the filter in my shed and outside of it reaked of plants (still in veg then) now the're in flower 5 weeks I smell no odors at all

DonJones the item he is calling a Duct Collar is also called a "*take off*" it will fit just inside of the 8" to 6" reducer.

savage954, The charcoal will go inbetween the 6" and the 8" tube.


----------



## Hamburglar

dumb question to most of you I'm sure, but I've looked at pet co and wal mart and can find no activated carbon specifically for the removal of odor from air, so I'm assuming the aquarium charcoal is what you are all using and that it is fine to use for this application. If I'm way off on this please let me know because I'm at the point where I either have to build this or buy one, and I'd rather build one.


----------



## Weeddog

Yes, use the aquarium kind.


----------



## Real78

I build two of these and all I have to say is thank you very much for the information. Smell fresh again.


----------



## SherwoodForest

Very nice post and writeup, I'm going to make one. One thing I feel I need to correct though is that the "fencing" used is not called chicken wire, it's called hardware cloth. Chicken wire is way bigger holes and stop sign shaped.


----------



## LEFTHAND

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Very nice post and writeup, I'm going to make one. One thing I feel I need to correct though is that the "fencing" used is not called chicken wire, it's called hardware cloth. Chicken wire is way bigger holes and stop sign shaped.


 
*there are a few types of chicken wire dude.. lol if you go to peavy mart and ask if the have any 1/4" chicken wire they will hand you that.. lol *
*LH*


----------



## SherwoodForest

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_wire *chicken wire&#8194; noun a light, wire netting having a large, hexagonal mesh, used esp. as fencing.

hardware cloth


*

&#8194; 
noun galvanized steel wire screen with a mesh usually between 0.25 and 0.5 in. (1/4" and 1/2"), used for coarse sieves, animal cages, and the like.:aok:


----------



## DLtoker

Hahah.  Sorry folks.  As I said in the write-up, the hardest part of this project for me was figuring out what the names of the parts were so I could even buy them....


----------



## SherwoodForest

I bought a roll the other day at the depot and it said hardware cloth on it, boy did I feel good.  The other stuff said poultry netting, but no matter, I'm just a stickler for details on things that don't matter usually. They didn't have the right ducting pieces though, it's all new and different looking. Hopefully another hardware store will have the right parts. Thanks for the great design and writeup!


----------



## Real78

Where are people buying their carbon from? I know ebay but what kind is my question because buying from the store is costing me a lot more money then I want to spend. I am almost better off just buying a new Carbon filter.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Everything is the same except for a few details... Add to your list a 6"-4" reducer and another 8"-6" reducer, along with about a three foot section of solid 8" duct (round), and a 4"end cap. You will no longer need the 8" end cap. Keep the original design except start with the 6"-4" and 8"-6" reducers, place 8"-6" reducer 6" end on the floor, insert the 6"-4" reducer inside of it 6" end down. wrap chicken wire around the 4" end of the 6"-4" reducer and the 6" duct collar. now place the six inch "tube" of chicken wire, collar end first down in between the 6" ends of the two reducers, so that all three fit snugly together, after placing the panty hose over both tubes. place the 4" end cap on the 4" tube, and fill the void between the two tubes with the carbon, capping the 6" tube afterwards. Then place the 8" circular duct inside the 8" end of the 8"-6" reducer so that it incases both the 4" and 6" tubes. Place the additional 8"-6" reducer on the end of the 8" circular duct. This is for a 6" duct system... For a 4" duct system (like mine) simply add a 6"-4" reducer to each side. You can make this as long or as short as you need too ,just remember that the 4" tube must be shorter than the 6", and the 6" tube shorter than the 8" circular duct; so that they fit inside one another and do not obstruct air flow. This design works great for growers in tight spaces who can't place the canister of tradition al filters in the room, or want the bulky thing sitting outside to draw attention.. This design allows you to run vent from your area through the filter and from the filter to your air out. Will post pictures of this later, and If i anyone's interested, will post a revised DIY for this style filter.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Real78 said:
			
		

> Where are people buying their carbon from? I know ebay but what kind is my question because buying from the store is costing me a lot more money then I want to spend. I am almost better off just buying a new Carbon filter.



You shouldn't have to switch the carbon out but once every six weeks or so... Are you running it 24 hours a day? No need really during dark time, assuming your grow area is fairly air tight and doesn't give off a heavy smell without the ventilation running... Other than that, I get my carbon from walmart, $9.00 fills it up (two containers of aqua filter or some crap) and lasts me almost an entire season!


----------



## Hushpuppy

I had to build one of these, for obvious reasons, but when I saw the DIY, I had to do it. Mine uses a 6"to4" reducer with the "hardware fabric" and storm window screen for holding in the carbon chips. For anyone thinking about making one, these are very easy to make. Although the sharp points of the metal screen is rough on the hands. Check the pics:

I tried to show all the different stages so that you can see each step in the process


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper

i have a question. Should i rinse the carbon before i put it into the filter? or is it good to go in as-is? seems like it should be rinsed to keep carbon dust from flying everywhere. what did you guys do?

thank you

edit: just re-read everyones posts. found my answer. *non-observant*


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special

You can just take a shop vac and put the hose on the exhaust and blow out all the dust outside before you put it in your room. To reactivate the carbon you can put it in the oven for about 30mins at 400, of course this is after its been running for 6months and you don't want to buy new carbon.


----------



## sasnak

Thanks a lot DLtoker, for passing on this info on a great DIY filter.

Hushpuppy, I went in your direction using a 6" to 4" reducer and window screen.
Nice little project for an old geezer like me while I wait for my little girls to grow into beautiful "Wonder Women".


----------



## sasnak

This is just a little update on my DIY filter........

My plants are well into flower and there is no odor. This design really works well and is easy to build, the most expensive part is the activated carbon. I would suggest getting pellet type over the granule size, but both work. BTW I am growing a skunk variety and Y'all know dat stuff do stink good.

Stay safe & keep a low profile.


----------



## Ruffy

were u buy refiil carbon?


----------



## Dman1234

its a real pain for me, usually ordering new filters is cheaper than refilling from the petstore.


----------



## sasnak

Hey Ruffy, I found my carbon at an aquarium supply store. I have also seen it advertised on e-bay & Amazon.

Stay safe & keep a low profile..........


----------



## applepoop911

looks amazing. great job


----------



## Sin inc

are all the things on list at home depot


----------



## ShOrTbUs

i found all of mine at my local hardware store. i didn't even have to drive the 10 mins to make it to the depot. yes,home depot and lowes will have everything you need. you can find the reducer, clamps, & end cap in the cooling/heating isle. the chicken wire/fencing will most likely be in the gardening or pets department/isle. you can use screen or panty hose as the filter. i used panty hose.

my DIY carbon filter

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=805861&postcount=27


----------



## xlimited

Thanks Man, I took your idea and I have it hooked up I was week 6 into flower and when the lights were on you could smell the plants in the basement when you walked in the house, Hooked up the DIY Carbon filter and bye bye smell, I can't smell even a hint only when Im in the Room.


----------



## Warrior

I finally built my own Carbon Filter today.....Just used this idea......but I made mine suck air through the top, that way air is being sucked in both ends rather than just one, like in the video.....turned out great....and all Im using is a 4' duct fan.....pulling air like a champ!   Very pleased! 
Turn your volume down...this song is so annoying....
$20 total build...as I already had carbon...
http://youtu.be/08LkkzPKVoc 

View attachment 2014-07-04 18.37.05.jpg


View attachment 2014-07-04 18.37.11.jpg


----------



## Chriswhit123

how long is the filter in the tutorial and how much carbon was needed to fill it?


----------

